# They said it tastes like chicken!



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

NORTH DAKOTA: Man loses hunting privileges for decade
Killing of bald eagle leads to sentence
Associated Press
BISMARCK - A man has lost his state hunting privileges for 10 years after pleading guilty to 10 hunting violations and conspiracy to commit property theft.

Dustin J. Schneider, 25, of Garrison, N.D., also lost his worldwide hunting privileges for 18 months after pleading guilty in a federal case involving the killing of a protected bald eagle, authorities said.

Schneider was given a 30-day suspended sentence on the state charges, which include illegal possession of a deer, transferring a deer license to another, killing or possessing a deer in a closed season, hunting in the wrong unit, killing the wrong deer sex or species and shining deer.

He also was given a suspended sentence for conspiracy to commit theft of property.

The state court documents were signed March 14.

Schneider was sentenced to 18 months probation, with his hunting privileges suspended worldwide during that time, for violating the federal eagle protection act, Assistant U.S. Attorney Cameron Hayden said. Schneider also was handed a $500 fine and ordered to repay $1,000.

"The defendant was without financial resources to make larger payments," Hayden said.

Schneider's wife, Michelle Mitchell, also pleaded guilty to property crimes and one game and fish charge, said Ladd Erickson, the McLean County state's attorney.

Mitchell was sentenced to probation and community service because she was eight months pregnant at the time, Erickson said. Two juveniles also pleaded guilty to various charges in the state cases.

The investigations by the McLean County Sheriff's Department and the North Dakota Game and Fish Department led to the eagle case, Hayden said.

The killing happened during a pheasant hunt in late 2004 at the Audubon Wildlife Management Area in McLean County, and Schneider pleaded guilty last Dec. 5, Hayden said.

The property crimes investigation was near a dead end until the Game and Fish Department started looking at a deer poaching case, Erickson said.

"Warden Ken Skuza helped," Erickson said. "When you do a search warrant for deer antlers and find stolen (shotgun) shells from a burglary, it moved our case down the road."


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

18 months? If you are stupid enough to kill a bald eagle you should be done hunting forever. And if he cant pay hefty fines, let him pay a large amount over time!


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

wigglesworth said:


> 18 months? If you are stupid enough to kill a bald eagle you should be done hunting forever. And if he cant pay hefty fines, let him pay a large amount over time!


ditto. :******:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

I grew up a few years younger than him in garrison, let me clue ya, not the brightest dude in the world. His wife is 7-8 years his junior. :lost:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhh ya bauer he's from garrison? That explains everything! HA :evil:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bauer said:


> His wife is 7-8 years his junior. :lost:


Whats your point?? My wife is 7.5 years younger than me. Don't hate because us old guys can "kick it" better than you younger guys!! :jammin:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

wigglesworth said:


> Ohhh ya bauer he's from garrison? That explains everything! HA :evil:


Hmmmmm isn't our new Game and Fish commissioner from Garrison also????????????


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

OK I had his dad as a teacher in Garrision and his brother was a year older, sister 2/4 younger I don't recall how much younger he is.

I don't care if he were the mayors son or the mayor himself. He shot a bald eagle when hunting pheasents?

Way to light of a sentence. As for the fine. If he can't pay with a monitary amount then add a few more days/months/years to jail time and or community service.

Yes your right the commisioner is from Garrison too. I don't know him though. :wink:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Whats your point?? My wife is 7.5 years younger than me. Don't hate because us old guys can "kick it" better than you younger guys!!


Sitting here, having lunch, laughing so hard snot bubbles are coming out!!!
Oh yah....my gf is 6 years younger than me....and I believe it's called stamina.... :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Maverick said:


> > Whats your point?? My wife is 7.5 years younger than me. Don't hate because us old guys can "kick it" better than you younger guys!!
> 
> 
> Sitting here, having lunch, laughing so hard snot bubbles are coming out!!!
> Oh yah....my gf is 6 years younger than me....and I believe it's called stamina.... :beer:


Or your last name is Holmes....
:lol:


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

Whoa guys, I have no problem with the whole younger thing, he was dating her when he was 22, she 15, thats where its a problem.

20 and 27, who gives a crap then.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Soo your pretty much saying he was "rocking the cradle". Haha, ya thats wrong! This guy has issues!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife is 12 years youger than me, but I met her legally when I was 33. :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> Or your last name is Holmes....
> :lol:


"Cause I'm long and I'm strong and I'm down to get the friction on...

Not sure why your comment made me think of a Sir Mix A Lot song but it did.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Killing the eagle is bad, but the fact that they are burgulars is the wosrt crime of the three, I hate thieves.

If they are dirt poor killing a deer might be excusable but it sounds like they are just rotten.


----------



## Bauer (Sep 29, 2005)

They were just looking for something to do, they werent exactly poor.
If any of you are familar with it, they are the ones the broke into cenex bait and tackle in Garrison last fall. Stole over $500 worth of shells, and many other misc. things.



> wigglesworth
> Soo your pretty much saying he was "rocking the cradle". Haha, ya thats wrong! This guy has issues!


That would be a good way of putting it Al



> PorkChop
> "Cause I'm long and I'm strong and I'm down to get the friction on...


ROFLMAO


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

mallard said:


> Or your last name is Holmes....
> :lol:


  hhaahahaha


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Oh yah....my gf is 6 years younger than me....and I believe it's called stamina....


Mav, She will have to sober up someday!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

OK heres the deal, the topic is titled "tastes like chicken". I'm kinda wondering how you ended up talking about younger women and romance. :lol:

Whose been hiding those chicken bones??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Mav, She will have to sober up someday!!!!!!


Me too!!!


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

he killed a national symbol, he should be peppered with buckshot and drug behind a horse, take all his guns, fishing rods, and whatever else he has that has anything to do with the outdoors and lock him up


----------



## Bert (Sep 11, 2003)

Funny how times have changed.

In my library of old hunting magazines, there is one from the50s (before Alaska was a state but the Bald Eagle was still the National symbol) and there was a picture of a guy in Alaska, holding two dead baldies by the wings proudly proving that a 220 swift was the perfect gun for whacking them. 
Of course in the camping section of the same issue, the guru touted the merits of using a dose of DDT in your tent 1/2 hour before turning in to rid the chamber of pesky mosquitos.

I love reading those magazines, especially the ads.

"4 ot of 5 doctors recommend Camel cigarettes..."
"Miller Beer and the great outdoors go together..."
"No bottles to return (accomanied by a picture of a guy throwing his beer can out of the boat"

Times change (thank goodness).


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Eagles really taste about halfway between spotted owls and california condors :lol: they're stringy and best marinated and slow cooked in a crock pot.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

PorkChop said:


> Bauer said:
> 
> 
> > His wife is 7-8 years his junior. :lost:
> ...


them fightin words  :evil:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bobm said:


> Eagles really taste about halfway between spotted owls and california condors :lol: they're stringy and best marinated and slow cooked in a crock pot.


 :toofunny: :rollin: You should try grilling them!!!   :beer:


----------

